# My Fenix PD32 with an XPG emitter - can it be modded for a Nichia 219 HCRI emitter?



## RCS1300 (May 28, 2013)

I have a Fenix PD32 and was wondering if it could be safely modded for a Nichia 219 high CRI emitter? And, if so, who would be able to do that for me for a price?


----------



## CamoNinja (May 28, 2013)

Contact vinhnguyen54 here on the forum.


----------



## think2x (May 30, 2013)

Yes it can be done, I've swapped my Personal PD32 to Nichia 219 and it's my most carried light.


----------



## RCS1300 (Jun 5, 2013)

CamoNinja said:


> Contact vinhnguyen54 here on the forum.



Thank you. I contacted Wayne and he modded my Fenix PD32 with a nichia 219 emitter. The output is fantastic and renders greens, reds, and blues very well. I use this light attached with zip ties to the bill of a baseball cap for fixing close up things like motorcycles, bicycles, dryers. The light output is now much easier on the eyes for this close up work!


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 5, 2013)

Your welcome. Wayne is a great guy.


----------

